# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  SCIENTIFIC FACTS & ISLAM.   SOME FACTS

## Zeiniya

Science : Finger tips can be used for Identification
Qur'an : Does man think We cannot assemble his bones?
Yes . . . We are able to put together in perfect
order the very tip of his fingers.

Science : Atoms are found in pairs
Qur'an : Glory be to ALLAH, Who created in pairs all things
that the earth produces, as well as their own( human )
kind, and other things of which they have no knowledge.

Science : Honey is healing for mankind
Qur'an : Comes from their ( the bees ) belleis
a drink of varying colours, wherein is healing
for human being. Verily in this is a sign for people who reflect.

Science : Separation of salt and sea water
Qur'an : Verily He is the One Who has joined
the two seas: this is palatable and sweet, and
this is salty and bitter. And He made a barrier
between the two of them, and a partition that is forbidden to be passed.

Science : Milk as a wholesome meal
Qur'an : And verily for you in the cattle there
is an instructive sign ( lesson ). We give you to
drink of that which is in their bellies from
between excretions and blood, pure milk palatable to the drinkers.

Science : Oceans have darkness under their surfaces
Qur'an : Or as darkness in a vast, deep sea,
there it covers waves, from above which are
waves, from above which are clouds. Darkness
on top of each other. If a man stretches out his
hand, he can hardly see it. And whoever ALLAH
does not make light for him, for him there is no light.

Science : Iron and steel
Qur'an : And We sent down Iron, in which is
severe strength and benefits for mankind.
Verily in this is a Sign for people who reflect.

Science : Sun and Moon
Qur'an : It is not permitted to the sun to catch
up with the Moon, nor the night outstrip the Day. Each floats in an orbit.

Science : Creation of living creatures from water
Qur'an : We made from water every living thing.

Science : Mountains have roots inside the earth
Qur'an : Have We not made the earth as a
wide expanse, and the mountains as pegs.

----------


## RAHEN

JazakAllah alf khair 
wonderful info. zabardast -keep posting :up;


thanks 4 sharing

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

Alhamdulilah... Amazing  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Quite a report..Jazakallah Zeniya

----------


## ammasmith

Well good to know such scientific and islamic facts.I was looking for this kind of information to share with my friends.Ne ways keep sharing.

----------

